# Salaries in Europe / Italy



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What are the tradies like down there?

Does your typical John drive in from the boonies daily?

Make about twice the average Australian wage?

Work just in one area, or lots of travel, or both? How big an area does the average Joe work in?

Work steady or lots of overtime and then time off?

Do you have to worry about the third-worlders coming in and working for pennies? Or do you have licensing and permits?

Strong union? Or just strong in some cities?

I've been thinking of going to Aus, my uncle worked there for about five years, he loved it.


----------

